# lockers and gears.



## drunkencitywork (Feb 17, 2006)

I came across the deal on this YJ 4 bang auto 3.73 gears. I am going to have a plow on it by next winter. Understand the I6 is better but this is what I have. It is going to have 31s on it so I am going to regear. I want to go 4.56 but the 4.11 is alot more common since all 4cyl manual jeeps came stock w/4.11. What gear would help my 4 little squirells get that power to the ground.
-
Question 2----does anyone run lockers does this help or hinder efforts while pushing.


----------

